# Boots for AFO



## GabeFuson (Oct 19, 2020)

GabeFuson said:


> I have to wear a brace on my leg and was wondering what boot I could get to fit over the brace and if anyone had dealt with this.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Boot work. End of discussion. Find something that fits sans brace then find a PROFESSIONAL boot fitter, likely the kind you make an appointment with. Likely gonna need a ski boot fitter as I know maybe 2 people that specialize in snowboards that could do what you need, and neither work in a shop anymore. Not a podiatrist or sports therapist either. A ski boot fitter. They'll know the materials and the needed functionality. If you're in CO pm me and I can make a rec.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Idk if you have drop foot or what. But it looks like, if you have an old brace, just disconnect the lower bottom thing. Make a plate to fit between the shell and liner. Then bold that arm/bar to the outside of the shell that links with the inner plate.

Another idea is to switch to an AT boot and then bolt the bar/arm to the cuff/shell of the hardboot.

Btw is the braced leg your lead or rear?


----------



## GabeFuson (Oct 19, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Boot work. End of discussion. Find something that fits sans brace then find a PROFESSIONAL boot fitter, likely the kind you make an appointment with. Likely gonna need a ski boot fitter as I know maybe 2 people that specialize in snowboards that could do what you need, and neither work in a shop anymore. Not a podiatrist or sports therapist either. A ski boot fitter. They'll know the materials and the needed functionality. If you're in CO pm me and I can make a rec.


Thank you, sadly I am not in CO, I'm in Kentucky


----------



## GabeFuson (Oct 19, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Idk if you have drop foot or what. But it looks like, if you have an old brace, just disconnect the lower bottom thing. Make a plate to fit between the shell and liner. Then bold that arm/bar to the outside of the shell that links with the inner plate.
> 
> Another idea is to switch to an AT boot and then bolt the bar/arm to the cuff/shell of the hardboot.
> 
> Btw is the braced leg your lead or rear?


It is to the rear, I'm hoping to find someone who can fit and mold a boot around it or make a zipper system to open the boot up more.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

GabeFuson said:


> It is to the rear, I'm hoping to find someone who can fit and mold a boot around it or make a zipper system to open the boot up more.


Gabe, are you able to flex your ankle? Or does the brace lock in your foot/ankle/leg in to one...if it does then, perhaps just make a thin carbon/fiberglass/plastic cast/shell that can fit right against the back of the leg/ankle/foot. Buy a bigger boot for that foot. I don't see a reasonable way to get that contraption to fit inside of the boot and if you could, I'd imagine that it would be big bulky and heavy. Still think figuring out adapting an exo-skeleton thing that fits on the boot would be the easiest and most comfortable for your foot but ALOT of this is just a crap shoot with out knowing if you have any range of motion in that ankle.
Btw take a look at this thread.








Amputee with Valgus Knee


I know this is an unusual question that many might not feel qualified to answer but I would appreciate any educated guesses. I am a beginner snowboarder who inherited a 134 Burton Nugget (correct size for me) with EST Stiletto bindings. I am also a left below the knee amputee with a valgus...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------

